# Pietta



## Captainball (Dec 1, 2010)

I was hoping I could get some input on Pietta revolvers.

I have been thinking about trying BP revolvers. I don't want to spend a lot to try it out, so have been looking at the Pietta 1858 New Army from Cabela's. They are on sale now, for $199.99. I don't want to go with the "kit" as I figure the quality of items included is not that great.

I have handled (not shot) several and they felt O.K.? The finish was not as bad as I had been led to believe. I know there are better guns out there but am curious if I will just be wasting my money?

Any thoughts or problems with the Piettas I should know about?


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I bought mine as a kit way back in the late 1970's from Ye Old Black Powder shope alburn Michigan.
It was of good quailty and has preformed fine for me for many years. It uses #10 caps that can be a problem to find at times but #11 caps can be used if you crimp them on so they do not come off in recoil.

Wow $200.00 bucks, I might shop around and find a used Rugar old army for that kind of money.

 Al


----------



## Captainball (Dec 1, 2010)

I did look at the Rugers briefly but they were running from $450 to $750.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

For the Rugars the key word is used. Look on gunbroker.com

 Al


----------

